# My original assault weapons



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

In my ongoing quest to rid my basement of stuff I'm not going to take with me when I retire I found these. Put a big smile on my face as I thought about when I got them.

The pistol was a xmas present from Dad as Mom said no real guns until we were 10. This thing fired cork balls using caps (extra caps for extra distance). Remember caps? There was matching Kentucky Long Rifle (can't find it).

Family tradition was a new .410 for the 10th bday, a .22 at 12 and a deer rifle at 14. Mom was firm on the gun thing and dad was good at knowing which battles to pick and win. Until the age of 10 you were an extra bird dog.

The slingshot was from the Fort Cody trading post in Nebraska. Purchased on one of the trips home from the Mt Hood National Forest (9 summers in a row). I looked all over the basement but, couldn't come up with a bicycle inner tube for repairs. Most of ours were made from sticks but this was from Ford Cody!

These went to my toy shelf. Yes, I have a toy shelf.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I had the Daniel Boone Kentucky long rifle and pistol set. It was from the Sears Wishbook. I traded it for a bag of rubber bands. I was a total sucker as a kid.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I've killed more deer with a flintlock Pennsylvania long rifle than any other gun.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

memories,,, that **** skin cap.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Man ,,,,,,,,, I miss my fanner 50 by Mattel


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We gave up slaying dumb animals when I got saved at age forty. It was a radical salvation experience. I think it was a lot of built up sin down in there. I can still hammer down on a human who needs it. Right quick. Muscle memory they say.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Cool! I had one of those too.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

View attachment 17993

My original rifle, a Daisy.
View attachment 18001

One of its upgrades, a Mini 14, one led to the other, eventually.:vs_cool: 
And, don't get me started on hatchets and knives, I have had a bunch!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Follwed the near same path. Had a crappy daisy by age five..then a Daisy pump. Now that thing shot hard for a bb gun. Still wouldnt mnd to have one. Great for killing rats. Then a Singleshot .22 at around 12...410 single shot at 12. British .303 and a .12 gauge single shot at 13 or so. I bought a mini and carried aorund another in the trunk which belonged to the state. Love those guns.


----------

